# Perfect Boat



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

after much looking and much research I think I have found the perfect boat for my style of fishing.....Parker 23 ft Big Bay...250 horse Yammi and a jack plate. Motorguide 24 volt and Garman electronics. Removeable t top and a Tralier with all stainless brakes lines and hardware with vortex hubs.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

See quite a few of them down here. Still alot of people pushing pathfinders and rangers, but see alot of the parkers because that bow is a little higher and some flare, eats up that chop a little better for when they wanna take it outside.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

So when are you getting it? BTW, I thought you were looking at a Yellowfin?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

It is being built...the yellowfin is nice but I like the Parker Big bay better than anything I looked at...It is a tank.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I've fished a bunch on a 24' Pathfinder with a tower awesome boat. The first time I went thru Hatteras Inlet in it made me a believer. Was really surprised how well it does.


----------

